# Worst-named character in 40k history?



## Carbonfibah (May 19, 2012)

What do you guys think?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Has to be that Mechanicum envoy Anass Rhammar


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

"Mad Chainsword" Johnson?


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

Character called Manrin in the caiphus cain book I'm reading. Can't remember if he was a captain or not.


----------



## Apostle (Jun 29, 2012)

Well if you go by the character name sounds in audio drama's such as Dorn saying Roboute Guilliman's name. His last name sounds like he should be the wooden mask from Crash Bandicoot. I'm hoping it's just how Dorn happens to say the name.


----------



## tabbytomo (Aug 12, 2008)

lol Gooly-man


----------



## Lord Solar Macharius (Oct 5, 2010)

Apostle said:


> Well if you go by the character name sounds in audio drama's such as Dorn saying Roboute Guilliman's name. His last name sounds like he should be the wooden mask from Crash Bandicoot. I'm hoping it's just how Dorn happens to say the name.


Interestingly, the German version of 40k has Guilliman's name being "Roboute Guillaume", which is the French name of William.


----------



## LazyG (Sep 15, 2008)

Lion'EL Johnson .He called LIONEL FFS! Also I know 40k does nods to real people, but this one always struck me as ham fisted in the extreme. Its like people with the last name De'Ath trying to claim their last name isn;t death. Nobody is being fooled.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

It was pronounced Gwillimen (or something to that effect) in Space Marine (the game). I just go along with that pronunciation.

Suruss from Dark Adeptus. Its just weird...

Edit: Awesome. Check out the time of Lord Solar's post, LazyG's post, then my post.


----------



## NurseGrenade (Jul 15, 2012)

Yeah, I'm with LazyG on this one, Lion El'Jonson makes me cringe every time I read it.


----------



## tabbytomo (Aug 12, 2008)

I've tried my best to block it out from my mind as being read Lionel...but you lot have gone and shattered that for me, a good few years I had my inner peace, and now he just dances on ceilings at what have you...


----------



## SonofMalice (Feb 5, 2012)

Ferus Manus always bothered me. Also Mortation, can we TRY to find a name that doesn't make me want to call him morty? 

Its a race but I hate the name "Kroot" too.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

NurseGrenade said:


> Yeah, I'm with LazyG on this one, Lion El'Jonson makes me cringe every time I read it.


Ive decided im going to replace johnson with richie in the next book on the dark angels.

Makes it highly amusing.

Ferrus Manus anmoys me. Roboute Guilleman. Just want to call him Robbie. And blood angels - Dante etc. We get it. You read The divine comedy.


----------



## Eetion (Mar 19, 2008)

Hmmm..

Sly Marbo

Cmon. Is that the best you can come with? That's just lazy.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Good point, we have dropped the premise and just call him rambo.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Has nobody, nobody, thought of Lugft Huron? What an ugly, horrible name. No wonder he just goes by Huron.

Midnight


----------



## Tyrannus (Sep 19, 2010)

MidnightSun said:


> Has nobody, nobody, thought of Lugft Huron? What an ugly, horrible name. No wonder he just goes by Huron.
> 
> Midnight


I don't think Lugft is that bad of a name. Sounds Germanic (To me anyway).

I am with Vaz, Ferrus Mannus is a terrible name. I mean it's roughly translated in latin as "Iron Hand". That's just stupid IMO, Iron Hand Primarch of the Iron Hands legion. *groans*

I originally thought they were just having a little humour with his name (Ferrus=Iron and Mannus as just meaning man so "Iron man") Until I realised Mannus actually means hand in Latin. Then it just came across as being half-assed to me.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I can't even begin to pronounce the name of the ultrasmurf primarch. I always go with 'Rowboat Girlyman" Everyone knows who I'm talking about when I say it.

Corvus Corax is just plain lazy.
Seriously, the founder of the ravenguard's name is just the latin name for ravens as a species?
no worse than Ferris Buler...er, I mean Manus I suppose


----------



## Tyrannus (Sep 19, 2010)

Galahad said:


> Corvus Corax is just plain lazy.
> Seriously, the founder of the ravenguard's name is just the latin name for ravens as a species?


Corvus is Latin for raven and Corax is Greek for Raven.

They were indeed VERY lazy with some of the Primarchs name.


----------



## tabbytomo (Aug 12, 2008)

do we know when they first established the names of the Primarchs? I bet they never dreamed of the concept being so damn popular and scrutinised.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

MidnightSun said:


> Has nobody, nobody, thought of Lugft Huron? What an ugly, horrible name. No wonder he just goes by Huron.


Interestingly (or at least I find it to be), whenever I try to say the guys name I just end up sneezing. When I think about it, that probably sounds pretty damn close anyway. (Though I always thought it was spelled Lufgt mind you.)


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

In the _Last Chancers_ series, in the third book, there was an Adept character with the unfortunate name of Erasmus Spooge. _No, I'm not making this up. _From what Thorpe mentions in the afterword, he used the name to win a bet.


----------



## The Meddler (Sep 25, 2010)

Yeah, they were lazy with the Primarch names. They based Sanguinius on the latin word for blood (sanguinem I think). 
On a side note, I know they are not a character but whenever I see/think of nobs or meganobs I get the giggles.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Cruella Deville.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Playing FoK today and Jennifer asked who the character was on screen; so i told her it was a Khorne Lord.
All i got was a raised eyebrow and as she walked out of the door, she said 'Doesn' t look much like a Farmer to me'

Khorne was probably a bad idea. Regardless of spelling.

Khorne Lord or Chaos Lord of Khorne just does not sound scary or violent in the least.

Alice


----------



## Lost&Damned (Mar 25, 2012)

...This thread has made me realise quite a lot, for instance

>I thought it was Sanguinus, not Sanguinius 
>I thought it was Astrates, not Astartes 
>I thought it was Khrone, not khorne

i think my versions of their names are better

oh and Angorn not Angron


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Lost&Damned said:


> ...This thread has made me realise quite a lot, for instance
> 
> >I thought it was Sanguinus, not Sanguinius
> >I thought it was Astrates, not Astartes
> ...


You should have started with the names you got correct, your list would have been much shorter that way. Ha, Ha, Ho, Ho, I'm so funny 


Anyway, I'm actually going to praise GW and Black Library authors as most characters are really well named, and even if the name is below average it still fits the character as it is ingrained in the fluff that that is what they are called lol.

Anyway, some of the Thousand Sons in the novel _Thousand Sons _and the Dark Eldar in the book _Path of the Renegade _have poor names simply because I kind of always forgot who everyone was because they were hard to pronounce lol, and so I ended up just going: 

"yeah, so that guy is talking with that other guy ... oh there is Ahriman, I remember him!!! Oh, but he is talking to that other guy now. Hey there is Magnus, aaaanndd now he is talking to another one of those weird names again. sigh."


----------



## SonofMalice (Feb 5, 2012)

Just to throw this in a good chunk of the names are latin derivatives of course and some kinda spoil the plot. Perturabo is based on they latin word for disorder or CHAOS...hmmmm wonder which side hes going to end up on... I always assumed that this was due to their names being put into high gothic but could be wrong. The assassin temples are all (except for culuxes I think) almost letter for letter the same as latin words (vindicare for vengeance etc) It seems that even in fantasy/sci-fi the reach of Rome is long...


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Sandy Mitchel likes pun/reference names, which tends to lead to some groaners.

Like Cain's fencing instructor Masmune Debergerac...or their vox man Marquony


----------



## Lord Commander Solus (Jul 26, 2012)

SGMAlice said:


> Playing FoK today and Jennifer asked who the character was on screen; so i told her it was a Khorne Lord.
> All i got was a raised eyebrow and as she walked out of the door, she said 'Doesn' t look much like a Farmer to me'
> 
> Khorne was probably a bad idea. Regardless of spelling.
> ...


One quarter of the Pantheon of Chaos will forever be a blank spot for me. Khorne has been forever turned into the picture of the rooster on the front of Corn Flakes. Never again will I be able to look at a unit of Bezerkers without laughing to myself that they want to fight for their Lord Corn. I may even be forced to make some Khorney jokes at my opponent's expense.

Why doesn't the Imperium just make a comedy series about the Chaos gods? I'm sure if the Imperial Guard were shown that Khorne is actually a Kellogs poster-boy they might be a little braver when fighting his minions of the barn-shed.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Lost&Damned said:


> ...I thought it was Astrates, not Astartes...


Astrates ... One letter away from being the Roman God of Eunuchs...

:laugh:

Alice


----------



## Lost&Damned (Mar 25, 2012)

SGMAlice said:


> Astrates ... One letter away from being the Roman God of Eunuchs...
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> Alice


Hahahahaaha, wow i never knew that, but i guess since they cant reproduce it is somewhat true?

however i think i'll still continue calling them Astrates, after all i've been doing it for at least a year now.

Thanks for the funny fact


----------



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

Galahad said:


> Sandy Mitchel likes pun/reference names, which tends to lead to some groaners.


You mean like the ice world whose name is Latin for Brass Monkey?


----------

